# DP Ship Samaria



## perricl

Hello everyone, 

this is my first time using this site. I have recently been looking into family history trying to trace my ancestry. I was made aware that my grandfather and his family were on a passenger ship for displaced persons called "Samaria". After being liberated in WWII, he sailed out of Cuxhaven, Germany to Canada. I am wondering if there is anyone that could provide me with information on this ship and some of the history behind it. 

If this is not the right group to be in, could someone please direct me to a more appropriate forum.

Thanks


----------



## A.D.FROST

SAMARIA (Cunard SS) bt.1922 coverted to troop-ship.9.1948-1950 used by International Refuge Organsation and the Canadia Goverment to carry emigrants on Cuxhaven-Harve-Quebec(Summer) and Halifax (Winter) austerity service.b/u Inverkeithing 1956/7.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Samaria-10.html


----------



## perricl

Thank you very much A.D. Frost. Your information was very helpful. If there is anybody else with knowledge on this ship, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ezlifeguard

*Samaria 2*

I also discovered that my dad was on the Samaria leaving from Cuxhaven to Quebec March 2, 1950. I do have some souvenirs from that voyage (if it is the same one) if you are interested I could scan for you.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings to our two new members* ezlifeguard *and perricl and welcome to* SN
*from across the pond. Bon voyage to you both


----------



## perricl

That would be great. I would appreciate it very much!

Thanks

Do you know anything about your father's story?


----------



## perricl

Do you just post them on here, or would you require my email address?


----------



## ezlifeguard

If you want to post me your e-mail address, I will scan a few things for you and send them. 

-eddie-


----------

